# Visa problem (about office space)



## danielmiller9229 (May 26, 2014)

Im dan and im from the states, recently thinking of coming to hong kong to start my own business (first place in asia). I have applied to the immigration department and they require me to have an address for my business in the future, and i think thats just stupid. How am I suppose to commit and sign a contract and pay for a year contract (the prices im looking at is in hong kong island and per month it is $13500. Even if I do rent this place, but it isnt a guarentee that I will get my visa for sure.. so is there any alternative I can choose from other than commit to a year contract.


Thanks
Dan


----------



## devonjonn (Jun 26, 2014)

*reffice space visa*

Hi Daniel,

There is a cheaper alternative. When I first came to Hk I needed a working visa too. However they required me to have a business address in Hk first, that is when I heard my friends tell me about co working spaces. I then found one which is in Central business district called the Wynd co working space and I got 6 months over there. The staff at Wynd also assisted me in getting my visa letter. As they said they have helped many expats before.

Hope it helps

Yours
Devon,


----------

